# am i the only one???



## tim225tt (Sep 25, 2005)

hi guys just a little survey to see if im the only one.

when i go to super markets or any car park in general i feel very reluctant to park my car near or between any old bangers because i know they will go out of there way to hit mine with there doors or with a set of bloody keys hanging out of there back pocket.

however if you are like me and would like to keep your doors dent free i have a solution (be warned this has gotten me into more than one slanging match, and i was assaulted by supergran with a tesco carrier bag.) ive never seen a eighty year old woman move so fast in all my life like something from crouching tiger.

but anyways back to the simple solution for door clangers.

simply park sideways across 2 or if possible 3 spaces i like the mother and child spaces myself but be warned mothers can be the most dangerous and spiteful of all (take my advice look under your handles for dog s**t before entering).

let me know how you get on guys or if possible let me know a better less dangerous way of protecting my baby.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TBH it doesnt bother me........I park anywhere. dont give who im parked next to or where i park.


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

If there is no on street parallel parking  then I find a quiet(ish) spot in a car park & use 2 spaces. Even this doesn't always work 

Mr L


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Parking across two spaces in a full car park can be seen as selfish and could attract unwanted attention in the form of damage to your car or personal abuse. Same goes for parking in disabled or mother and child spaces (unless you are with child or disabled).

I use a bit of psychology and tend to park far away from the quick in-out spaces near the shop entrance, where people are in a hurry and where passing trolleys are greatest in number and instead park in less convenient areas further away. I've found that other like minded people do this too - you end up parked between expensive and looked after shiny and dent free cars or with spaces next to you. Other obvious methods include parking (correctly) in the middle of three empty spaces or next to a wall or other feature, choosing the widest space and parking next to a nice car and not a beat up one given a choice. Thinking about your neighbours open door and where it will impinge yours and adjusting your position accordingly helps too. Parking between two passenger doors is better than between two drivers doors etc.

All methods for reducing the numbers and frequency of doors opening next to you. I'm fit and healthy and don't mind walking.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> simply park sideways across 2 or if possible 3 spaces i like the mother and child spaces myself but be warned mothers can be the most dangerous and spiteful of all


Unbelievable :roll:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> Parking between two passenger doors is better than between two drivers doors etc..


This has its risks too, if the passengers are spoilt 6 year olds that have never been told to wait or be careful, the momentum they can get from opening a door and accelerating the swing to 60mph is unstoppable as it slams into yours deploying their side airbags and testing your TT's side impact protection at the same time.

Followed by a useless "I told you to be careful" (NOT) to little Johnny, shrug of the shoulder, a quick panicked compression of the mentioned deployed airbag, pickup and launch of little Johnny into the car, and a smoking Wheels spinning, handbraked turned departure from the car park.

At very least the drivers are Adults, I know it doesnt make them respectful but I was there whan a little old BMW 3 series saloon parked up against a Z3, the little toads in the back just swung the doors open and BOSH , nice big paint chip and dent in the Z3. They didnt give a shite , the owner saw the damage, even rubbed the chip on the Z3, locked his car and went off shopping with his rabble.

Didnt even hide it by moving his car!

:evil:


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

tim225tt said:


> hi guys just a little survey to see if im the only one.
> 
> when i go to super markets or any car park in general i feel very reluctant to park my car near or between any old bangers because i know they will go out of there way to hit mine with there doors or with a set of bloody keys hanging out of there back pocket.
> 
> ...


this is obviously a joke right because no one would actually be stupid or arrogant enough to actually do this???


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

If I am with child I will use a child space although unless you are with the car someone will still assume no one with a coupe has children.

and if not I will look for the remotest safe sport with no cars and take two bays.

p.s. my comments above work for the Elderly as well, I watched in horror as an old lady opened her passenger door leaving a nice red paint mark in the wifes yellow banana!

What do you do to an elderly person? you just bend over and take it on the chin! :?


----------



## rebdav (Jun 23, 2005)

I tend to park, if possible in the most remote part of any car park to avoid other people banging their trolleys or doors into it. I would rather walk the extra few minutes in the confidence that no one will park next to me.

However this is not always fool proof as sometimes some jerk will then park next to it even though there are hundreds of free spaces around.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wak said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Parking between two passenger doors is better than between two drivers doors etc..
> ...


True. I was more thinking of at work where the cars are driver occupant only. The cars full of kids at supermarkets tend to park near the shop entrance. Where I tend to park (far away), the cars tend to be single occupant so passenger doors are more likely fine  .

Perhaps there's a market for a clip on foam strips you could protect your car with whilst unattended  You could make them from foam pipe insulators embeded with magnets to hold them on. 
You could call it *Wak's Wack-o-sausage* dent preventer [smiley=idea2.gif] . Whatcha think??? Catchy name huh? :lol: Course you'd have to source the foam in white :wink: .


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

John-H said:


> Parking across two spaces in a full car park can be seen as selfish and could attract unwanted attention in the form of damage to your car or personal abuse. Same goes for parking in disabled or mother and child spaces (unless you are with child or disabled).
> 
> I use a bit of psychology and tend to park far away from the quick in-out spaces near the shop entrance, where people are in a hurry and where passing trolleys are greatest in number and instead park in less convenient areas further away. I've found that other like minded people do this too - you end up parked between expensive and looked after shiny and dent free cars or with spaces next to you. Other obvious methods include parking (correctly) in the middle of three empty spaces or next to a wall or other feature, choosing the widest space and parking next to a nice car and not a beat up one given a choice. Thinking about your neighbours open door and where it will impinge yours and adjusting your position accordingly helps too. Parking between two passenger doors is better than between two drivers doors etc.
> 
> All methods for reducing the numbers and frequency of doors opening next to you. I'm fit and healthy and don't mind walking.


Thats me :!: I also avoid big 4x4's


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Why does parking your car need the analysis of a chess game, Its just not right! 



John-H said:


> Perhaps there's a market for a clip on foam strips you could protect your car with whilst unattended  You could make them from foam pipe insulators embeded with magnets to hold them on.
> You could call it *Wak's Wack-o-sausage* dent preventer [smiley=idea2.gif] . Whatcha think??? Catchy name huh? :lol: Course you'd have to source the foam in white :wink: .


You are too slow.... only in America!
Look its invisible....like a chameleon


> The magnetic dent door guard is the idea preventative measure against Door Dings and chipped paint. The design of the Door Guard, in conjunction with the soft nearly invisible PVC, helps cushion even the hardest of blows.
> A smooth magnetized rubber strip, along the top of the Door Guard, holds the Door Guard onto vehicle without scratching the paint.












http://www.caraccessories.com/buy/magdo ... guard.html


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

PMSL!! :lol:

I try and get an end curb space they tend to have enough room to pull your car right over out the way of the impending doom that is a Renault Scenic :x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wak said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Wak said:
> ...


Damn! Hell and bat's doos! :evil: I was getting all keyd up for the advertising campaign too:


Seriously though, you're right, it shouldn't be a chess game. And there's no accounting for the random Exocet - I was in a relatively empty car park not long ago when I saw a mother with two kids go back to the car. After unloading the trolley the bigger kid spun the trolley round, sending it flying across the car park, stopping inches away from a car! The mother didn't tell the kid off at all - an eye opener!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Park in the kids spaces, it doesn't say if you have to have them with you or how old they have to be :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

fastasflip said:


> Park in the kids spaces, it doesn't say if you have to have them with you or how old they have to be :roll:


I see this happen all the time.

We have a Tesco parents parking badge but I don't abuse it by parking in them bays when I'm not with the kiddy. Loads of people do. What ever people do in this country to try and help, people always abuse it. :x


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> fastasflip said:
> 
> 
> > Park in the kids spaces, it doesn't say if you have to have them with you or how old they have to be :roll:
> ...


And a happy New Year to you Paul! :lol:

Off to Tesco's now....going to take the A2 though!


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

rebdav said:


> However this is not always fool proof as sometimes some jerk will then park next to it even though there are hundreds of free spaces around.


This always seems to happen to me. I take my time and choose a quiet out of the way spot and when I get back there's somebody parked next to me when there are 10 free spaces either side of me. :twisted:

The TT is like a magnet.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

> Off to Tesco's now....going to take the A2 though!


Hey wait a minute my son says he is available to rent for Â£5.99 per hour to sit in your car whilst you park in the kids bay and go shopping, all he asks is that you bring a bottle of coke a packet of crisps out to him every so often

5% Discount to TTOC members


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

rebdav said:


> However this is not always fool proof as sometimes some jerk will then park next to it even though there are hundreds of free spaces around.


Aha - someone else suffers from these jerks as well :? 
I parked in Tesco about 6.30 one morning, selected a space well away from other cars (not that there were too many there) and before I could get out of the car some muppet in an Escort parked right next to me ARRRGGGHHH ! ! Why ? He had hundreds of spaces to choose from :twisted: I started my car & reversed it back across the 'road' and parked on another empty row 

Mr L


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > We have a Tesco parents parking badge but I don't abuse it by parking in them bays when I'm not with the kiddy. Loads of people do. What ever people do in this country to try and help, people always abuse it. :x
> ...


 :lol: OK So my recollection is _slightly_ tainted by having to park elsewhere and getting wet and seeing a bloke on his own collect his car from the zone. :roll: :wink:


----------



## churchy (Dec 31, 2005)

i work for a supermarket chain and the amount of cars that get hit every week is beyond recognition, it should be part of the driving test!! i park as far away as possible but someone always has to park next to me


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

rebdav said:


> However this is not always fool proof as sometimes some jerk will then park next to it even though there are hundreds of free spaces around.


See i have a theory about this, people always park next to you when everywhere is empty because they cant seem to park straight without another car.

Gets on my nerves but what you gonna do?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

rebdav said:


> However this is not always fool proof as sometimes some jerk will then park next to it even though there are hundreds of free spaces around.


See i have a theory about this, people always park next to you when everywhere is empty because they cant seem to park straight without another car.

Gets on my nerves but what you gonna do?

Whats even worse are those ppl who when parking on the road side actually just keep going back and forth till they bump the car behind/infornt of them!


----------



## tim225tt (Sep 25, 2005)

well guys as you obviously know i was only joking about parking across 3 disabled spaces etc im not that mean although its crossed my mind on more than one occasion,

but its nice to know im not the only one who is sick of door dents and scratches.

im thinking about the best idea is to park on double yellow lines right outside the shoping centre and get a ticket 30 quid is cheaper than the dent removal :wink: but we all know that some bloke in his red xr3 will still park right next to us.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTej said:


> rebdav said:
> 
> 
> > However this is not always fool proof as sometimes some jerk will then park next to it even though there are hundreds of free spaces around.
> ...


Parking straight - you might have a point there. So if you parked your car at an obvious angle would that put them off parking next to you perhaps?

It could just be the flocking instinct. Might be the same thing as why when all the other traps are free in the toilet someone will park themselves in the one next to you! :? I hope they manage to keep straight when this happens too! :? :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

tim225tt said:


> well guys as you obviously know i was only joking about parking across 3 disabled spaces etc im not that mean although its crossed my mind on more than one occasion,
> 
> but its nice to know im not the only one who is sick of door dents and scratches.
> 
> im thinking about the best idea is to park on double yellow lines right outside the shoping centre and get a ticket 30 quid is cheaper than the dent removal :wink: but we all know that some bloke in his red xr3 will still park right next to us.


You have a point - the fine is cheaper than removing the dent. I'm glad you don't really park across three bays but what was the reference to dog doo under your handle?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

To the annoyance of my other half, I always find the most remote part of the car park (when I can get a space!)


----------



## LisDexic (Jun 17, 2005)

i just park in the least busy spot..even if it is far away. taking time to walk is smarter than people not taking their time around your vehicle

and parking in 2 spots isn't legal here.. but i do it at work cause i can get away with it there =)


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Problem with quiet spots is car crime :?

Hmm door ding or potentially broken window. Tough call 

Just don't stop ever! kick the lady out to do the shopping and keep driving then come back and pick her up later :lol:


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I am less paranoid about parking the TT than I used to be ..

However I still seek out an end of row slot on the basis you reduce the potential of damage by 50%

Never park near the trolly collection point .. it amazes me just how many people shove the trolley towards the collection point and walk away whilst the idependent 4 wheel steering sends the trolley into the adjoining cars. When this happens it is always the newest, most expensive car that gets hit ... seems thay have inbuilt trolley magnets.

Never park next to car when a strong wind is blowing up its chuff. When the door is opened to invariably gets ripped out a hand as it tries to become a sail.


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

I always park in the disabled spots at Tescos and I'm not the only one.

Never right outside of the store, but they have a whole row of extra wide disability spaces that runs the length of the carpark that looks like a 'prestige used car lot' on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Why is it that these over PC stores now have to have about 30 disabled spaces? :?

Surely there isn't that many disabled drivers in one town let alone the chances of them all going to Tesco at once!

There are so many most are so far from the store they can be of no real benefit to people with genuine need surely?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Are they over-providing? Or are some not aware of how many people have difficulty walking? Also does the disabled area look bigger because it's by the front entrance? Has anybody counted the spaces both disabled and not and worked out the percent figure? This could then be related to the general population in order to see who is correct.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

How about a petition to get extra wide "Posh Car" spaces at all the major supermarkets :lol:


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> How about a petition to get extra wide "Posh Car" spaces at all the major supermarkets :lol:


I think Waitrose has them already


----------



## tim225tt (Sep 25, 2005)

> You have a point - the fine is cheaper than removing the dent. I'm glad you don't really park across three bays but what was the reference to dog doo under your handle?


no i was just trying to be humerous (ive been told not to try this on many occasions)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've just done a little research. It seems there were 1.6 million orange badge holders in England in 1997. England represents about 84% of the population of Britain and there were 26.2 million cars on the road in 2003. So even ignoring the increase in badges between these dates and just using the above figures, we are talking about 7.2%.

So for a car park of say 200 spaces you should see about 14 or 15 disabled spaces which would look like this:

OOOOOOO#####OOOOOOOO
OOOOOOO#####OOOOOOOO
OOOOOOO#####OOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

O = Able, # = disabled

On the above calculation, if your car park fits the same ratio and you park in the disabled spaces and are not disabled, you are being selfish :? .

Apparently it is a problem:
http://www.baywatchcampaign.org/surveys.htm


----------



## tim225tt (Sep 25, 2005)

we could go to the car park late a night and spray tt on the floor of half a dozen spaces right at the back and hope we dont all go to tesco at the same time.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

tim225tt said:


> we could go to the car park late a night and spray tt on the floor of half a dozen spaces right at the back and hope we dont all go to tesco at the same time.


I like it :lol: But I shop at Asda  :wink:


----------



## tim225tt (Sep 25, 2005)

i reckon theres enough of us to do every shopping centre car park in britain it will confuse the hell out of police until they see 20 tts lined up on saturday morning 8)


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Nick225TT said:


> I always park in the disabled spots at Tescos and I'm not the only one.
> 
> Never right outside of the store, but they have a whole row of extra wide disability spaces that runs the length of the carpark that looks like a 'prestige used car lot' on a Saturday afternoon.


My partner is a blue badge holder and we frequently cannot get space in the disabled parking bay at our local Tescos due to ignorant tw4ts like you.

The extra wide spaces are so you can get wheelchairs between cars. I have had the misfortune of having to come back to the car when I have had to park in a normal space and not be able to get the wheelchair down the side of the car.

Next time I may just drag it down the side of a 'premium' car that is wrongfully parked in a disabled bay to make the point. I hope it's yours...


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

John on paper you/they may have a point. However I know for certain even in the busiest times a good 60% of Disabled bays aren't in use at my local stores? :?

I guess the provision needs to be there but having so many spaces some are miles from the entrance surely devalues their use to the genuinely needy somewhat?


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

paulb said:


> Nick225TT said:
> 
> 
> > I always park in the disabled spots at Tescos and I'm not the only one.
> ...


I hope I catch you doing it as I'll double the amount of invalidity benefit you'll be able to claim.


----------



## tim225tt (Sep 25, 2005)

> I hope I catch you doing it as I'll double the amount of invalidity benefit you'll be able to claim.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

yes id be pretty annoyed to find a wheelchair mark down the side of my motor as well.

no need to get angry though lads after all this was only a joke topic.  [/quote]


----------



## tim225tt (Sep 25, 2005)

> I hope I catch you doing it as I'll double the amount of invalidity benefit you'll be able to claim.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

yes id be pretty annoyed to find a wheelchair mark down the side of my motor as well.

no need to get angry though lads after all this was only a joke topic.


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> tim225tt said:
> 
> 
> > we could go to the car park late a night and spray tt on the floor of half a dozen spaces right at the back and hope we dont all go to tesco at the same time.
> ...


I like it too  
I shop at Waitrose though :lol: 
Perhaps we could have a campaign and target all supermarkets, retail parks etc. [smiley=idea.gif] 
There's probably some daft human rights law we can exploit and become a 'persecuted minority'.

How about a 'civil partnership' [smiley=sweetheart.gif] , and we can marry our TTs [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

Mr L


----------



## djguk47 (Nov 12, 2005)

Very obvious solution to the problem of the supermarket dent.... use the internet and get Tesco or Waitrose to do a home delivery... that way the car stays on the driveway at home or in the garage... 

Personally I take the horsebox to the supermarket and park it right outside the door (not in the disabled or mums and kids spots), it takes up one and a half parking bays... and ... no one parks near it in case there are horses inside and they might just kick their cars... (don't ask how this could happen but I did it one day and heard mother telling little Johny to stay away from the horsebox as the horses might kick him).... result !!!


----------



## tim225tt (Sep 25, 2005)

> How about a 'civil partnership' , and we can marry our TTs [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


haha now thats funny

my cars an older lady 4 years old in fact. shes beautiful and hasnt had much in the way of partners just 2. she is silver inside and out with nice 18 rims and red callipers with vented and drilled discs. shes never been mistreated and hasnt been round the block too many times. shes a 225 coupe and is paranoid the twin exhausts make her bum look big so dont mention them :?

looking for a young car to have nice rides to the beach with. weekends only


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I avoid 4x4's at all costs no matter what car park :evil:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I try to park in Mother and Child Spaces when I can. To make me feel better I leave the baby seat in the back all the time.

Failing that if I can't find a space I'm happy with, I just go home. 

Another good place to park is in spaces which are marked out on a radius. Gives you stacks of room, I have a few favourite spaces just like these.


----------



## LisDexic (Jun 17, 2005)

if Tim got those Lambo doors he was asking about, he could just open them and fly up to the roof to park... :lol: i am brilliant! quick, everyone! we dont have time! we musn't be fooled! we have no choice but to circome our needless desire for Lambo doors! the time is inevitable..... 
how else can we protect the loves that our hearts desire??? is not thy TT so precious to lift amongst the most glorious highths that thy world has to offer?
just ask thee, " hast thine TT been so true and just?? " If thou response is "yay" you must proceed with thou innards to forbid the evil "lambo doors".... or shall i say..... *lightning and thunder* :evil: " El DiabLambo Doors " :twisted: 
if thou response is "woa" than thoust shall not partake in this evil, twisted,.. even darksided treatchory.. ~Fin


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

OOh I'm all of a cross thread flap!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Nick225TT said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > My partner is a blue badge holder and we frequently cannot get space in the disabled parking bay at our local Tescos due to ignorant tw4ts like you.
> ...


I stand by my original comment about tw4ts like you. And for the record, I don't get invalidity benefit as I am not disabled.

I personally think that supermarkets should be made to police the spaces as well as mark them out in the first place.

Oh, and if you don't want a wheelchair mark down the side of your car, don't park in the disabled bays - is it that difficult for the modern TT owner?

It is only a car after all. You are potentially causing people a lot of pain (literally) to park your so-called prestige motor in a space that has been reserved for those less fortunate.

And the bit that really gets me is that you think the TT needs treating as a special case. Sure it is an attractive car and it used to have a degree of exclusivity but now it seems to be turning into the Â£12k chav car of the moment...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Disabled spaces are just positive discrimination, IMHO...

Perhaps if supermarkets sited them further away from the doors, people would be less likely to park in them?

My Tesco car-park has an enormous number of disabled bays which I've NEVER seen even CLOSE to being full.

Its wonky to say that, because someone has a blue badge, they NEED to park closer to the store. That's just patronising.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> Disabled spaces are just positive discrimination, IMHO...
> 
> Perhaps if supermarkets sited them further away from the doors, people would be less likely to park in them?
> 
> ...


Like it and as a nuclear Family etc we are constantly being discriminated against, but then............ actually I'm going to stop there :evil:


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

jampott said:


> Disabled spaces are just positive discrimination, IMHO...
> 
> Perhaps if supermarkets sited them further away from the doors, people would be less likely to park in them?
> 
> ...


You might re-think that if it was you who where disabled and needed the spaces.

If you wanted to make life more challanging for yourself because you felt patronised you could have the choice not to use the disabled bay and still park down the far end!

Best to have the choice.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

The majority of the time when i go to Tesco's i park in the disabled/mother and child spaces............However my local tescos has tons of them and it is normally around 2am and there are only a dozen or so cars in the car park..........So i would take offence if anyone took offence towards me for parking there at that hour...........But during obvious opening times and if i have to pop in there i will always park in a normal space as close to the store as i can..........Banger or no banger in the next space........Only a piece of metal.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

khewett said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Disabled spaces are just positive discrimination, IMHO...
> ...


Spread the disabled bays around the carpark then.

A case in point, Wheelchair atheletes can "run" the Marathon so much quicker than their able-bodied counterparts. "Disabled" doesn't mean "Unable". I know the bays aren't just for wheelchair users, but they're made large enough to cope with wheelchairs - just as the parent and child bays are made large enough to get prams and buggies around.

If you want to cater specifically for people who NEED to have the shortest distance between parking-space and store front, what about generic bays for OLD people? No - I haven't seen any of those. Bays for people with blue-badges are fine - but, as I've said, there isn't always a need to site these right by the front door.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think the point of having disabled spaces near the shop entrance is that these spaces are intended to help people, who have difficulty or experience pain in covering the extra distance involved, where the parking space to be sited further away. Is that not obvious or am I missing something. If you're not disabled what's the harm of having to walk a bit further to help those who are?


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

jampott said:


> Spread the disabled bays around the carpark then.
> 
> A case in point, Wheelchair atheletes can "run" the Marathon so much quicker than their able-bodied counterparts. "Disabled" doesn't mean "Unable". I know the bays aren't just for wheelchair users, but they're made large enough to cope with wheelchairs - just as the parent and child bays are made large enough to get prams and buggies around.
> 
> If you want to cater specifically for people who NEED to have the shortest distance between parking-space and store front, what about generic bays for OLD people? No - I haven't seen any of those. Bays for people with blue-badges are fine - but, as I've said, there isn't always a need to site these right by the front door.


Not all diabled people are as able as these athletes unfortunatly 

My Auntie has a broken neck and saddly even though disabled will not be wheeling any marathons, and they make use of disabled bays and quite frankly putting them further away would make life especialy difficult and defeat the point of them, why not rent yourself a wheelchair and try it?

As John-H said above these spaces are there for a reason and parking in them or moving them is daft.

I hate getting my car door dented as much as anyone else, but thats life and I try and park where it can be avoided if I can.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

John-H said:


> I think the point of having disabled spaces near the shop entrance is that these spaces are intended to help people, who have difficulty or experience pain in covering the extra distance involved, where the parking space to be sited further away. Is that not obvious or am I missing something. If you're not disabled what's the harm of having to walk a bit further to help those who are?


And what about the people who have temporary difficulty or pain, caused by an injury rather than a disablement. They, by definition, aren't allowed to park there - so that's obviously NOT what the bays are there for either.

If you can't walk from a "normal" space in the carpark to the entrance, how the f*ck are you going to walk around the supermarket and do your shopping? Or have Tesco started putting "disabled" foods nearer the entrance or something? :?



> Not all diabled people are as able as these athletes unfortunatly


Duh - I know that. I was pointing out the same thing, but in a different way. Not all "disabled" people have problems getting from A-B, and its potentially patronising to assume that ALL wheelchair users can't get from one side of the car park to the other. So why not intersperse some wider bays throughout the carpark or, better still, make all bays the same - rather than forcing some people to park in a "special" place, and squeezing others into spaces too narrow for the modern car?


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

> If you can't walk from a "normal" space in the carpark to the entrance, how the f*ck are you going to walk around the supermarket and do your shopping? Or have Tesco started putting "disabled" foods nearer the entrance or something?


The INTERNET, or I guess we could have spaces for 'people who have temporary difficulty or pain' in all car parks? I'm all for that!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Ok so what about we have a disabled bay rating........Those with real mobile difficulties get spaces closer to the store. Disabled people that are mobile get spaces right over the back so not to pastronise them. Then have various spaces dotted round a car park for those disabled people that are somewhere between non-mobile and mobile. Then we could also have temproary disabled spaces for those that are normally able but have had a accident or pulled something, which means they can get closer to the store....................I'm sorry but i can help but :roll: :roll: at this thread. or a certain someone :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

khewett said:


> > If you can't walk from a "normal" space in the carpark to the entrance, how the f*ck are you going to walk around the supermarket and do your shopping? Or have Tesco started putting "disabled" foods nearer the entrance or something?
> 
> 
> The INTERNET, or I guess we could have spaces for 'people who have temporary difficulty or pain' in all car parks? I'm all for that!


But if the temporarily disadvantaged / injured people can shop using the internet, why do we assume the blue-badge holders can't? :roll: :wink:

There should be spaces available in ALL car parks for those people too lazy to park further away. It shouldn't matter if you are disabled, in a hurry, don't wanna park next to a banger, or just plain "can't be arsed"... a space should be available near the store, and that's that!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Funny how all the with child spaces are full of 4x4's not allowing you to get a buggy or pram around the vehicle defeating the whole object of these spaces :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

jampott said:


> If you can't walk from a "normal" space in the carpark to the entrance, how the f*ck are you going to walk around the supermarket and do your shopping? Or have Tesco started putting "disabled" foods nearer the entrance or something? :?


My mum can hardly walk. After waiting for a space to clear near the entrance she picks up a trolley and leans on that to get around the shop. Should she be forced to stagger across the car park first by placing the disabled space far away? It might as well be just another space if that were the case. They are near the entrance for a reason.


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

> But if the temporarily disadvantaged / injured people can shop using the internet, why do we assume the blue-badge holders can't?


Some are more than just physically disabled and cant be left at home if the family wanted to go, and others like my aunt like to go as they feel like they can still carry on with every day things (even though they need help to do so) out and therefore they need to park....

If a person is too lazy or in a hurry and thus NEED's a space 'nearer' the store, well chances are a person like that is too lazy or has time to go out anyway, and if they do well sod'em its a crap reason and let them walk the extra 100 metres after all at least they can walk!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Or have Tesco started putting "disabled" foods nearer the entrance or something? :?
> ?


I'm not adding anything to this serious discussion but ths tickled me, What are Disabled Foods? :roll: :lol:

Anything that can get through a straw? :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

John-H said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > If you can't walk from a "normal" space in the carpark to the entrance, how the f*ck are you going to walk around the supermarket and do your shopping? Or have Tesco started putting "disabled" foods nearer the entrance or something? :?
> ...


Judging only from the sort of people I've seen (literally) vaulting into and out of blue-badged cars near me, I'd hazard that your mum isn't necessarily representative of blue badge holders.

I would also hazard there are any number of people in a similar situation who do NOT qualify for a blue badge, and thus ARE "forced" to walk from a "normal" space.

The point I'm trying to make - not all "able bodied" people are the same, and not all "disabled" people are the same either. Some able-bodied people have difficulty getting about, and some disabled people can run a marathon quicker than I can manage 100m.

So having spaces reserved for "disabled" people isn't always the most appropriate way to do it...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Or have Tesco started putting "disabled" foods nearer the entrance or something? :?
> ...


Well, that was my point entirely... once inside the store, your blue-badge holder, armed with a dicky trolley, has to negotiate exactly the same aisles and counters as the rest of us... so what (in most cases) is the difference if they have to negotiate an extra 10m of car park as well? Doesn't make any sense to me...

It smacks of "PR Campaign" and (as usual) "PC GONE MAD". Painting big wheelchairs or parent and child logos across a vast swathe of the car park makes the company seem to be embracing all walks of life. One store near me must have about 10 different types of trolley, soley to cater for different sizes and numbers of kids! That's before we've started on the ones that attach to wheelchairs or the ones you can drive around in. :roll:

Still, they've done their market research. They know it works. That's where they think they can make their next buck. Its getting worse, though. How long before EVERY space is marked out for some minority or other...


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

> The point I'm trying to make - not all "able bodied" people are the same, and not all "disabled" people are the same either. Some able-bodied people have difficulty getting about, and some disabled people can run a marathon quicker than I can manage 100m.


So thats a problem with the goverment and thier system of WHO they award disabled badges to and making sure they deserve them..

and not weather or not that disabled spaces being closer to the building in the car park then!

:?


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

John-H said:


> I've just done a little research. It seems there were 1.6 million orange badge holders in England in 1997. England represents about 84% of the population of Britain and there were 26.2 million cars on the road in 2003. So even ignoring the increase in badges between these dates and just using the above figures, we are talking about 7.2%.
> 
> So for a car park of say 200 spaces you should see about 14 or 15 disabled spaces which would look like this:
> 
> ...


There are now (2006) just under 3 million people claiming invalidity benefit, that works out as 1 in 7 of the adult working population, and costs a cool Â£12 billion a year. I think supermarkets need to build bigger car parks with wider spaces to fit every one in.

Its not distance to the front door that bothers me, I try to park in the disabled space furthest from the door (see I am considerate) its how narrow the normal spaces are and how badly some people park in them.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

jampott said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Well my mum does have a disabled badge for the car (orange badge) and there are others like her.

I take your point that there are exceptions and the scheme is not perfect but it does try to ensure that people classified as disabled are given parking spaces that help them cope with their condition. As a general aim I think that is a good thing that should be respected.

Perhaps the people who you see "vaulting" from the disabled space shouldn't be parked there in the first place because they arn't disabled and do not have a badge!


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

Nick225TT said:


> There are now (2006) just under 3 million people claiming invalidity benefit, that works out as 1 in 7 of the adult working population, and costs a cool Â£12 billion a year. I think supermarkets need to build bigger car parks with wider spaces to fit every one in.
> 
> Its not distance to the front door that bothers me, I try to park in the disabled space furthest from the door (see I am considerate) its how narrow the normal spaces are and how badly some people park in them.


If your that worried about dents, and weve all had them and get just as :twisted: about it as we have pay for them to be repaired becase some T$$t with a banger cant open a car door with consideration!

But if it worries you SO much that you need to park in disabled bays to avoid it................

Leave the car at home and catch the bus!


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

khewett said:


> Nick225TT said:
> 
> 
> > But if it worries you SO much that you need to park in disabled bays to avoid it................
> ...


I thought Buses were for just for the disabled as well?

They have there own parking bays together with road lanes that nobody else can use. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

Nick225TT said:


> khewett said:
> 
> 
> > Nick225TT said:
> ...


Not true mate, plenty of plonkers use bus lanes when they shouldn't and annoy other motorists, probably the same ones that park in disabled bays!

:wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Car doors should be fitted with an automatic flip out rubber device to protect your door and others' bodywork, which then retracts on closing the door. OK, it will not prevent dents, but it should help.

A very simple preventative measure would be if you had statutory access to CCTV footage of your car in the carpark. I sure people would be more careful if they knew they could be easily caught.

I parked hundreds of yards away from other cars in an Ikea store a few years ago, and still some rep in his Passat parked next to my and swung out the passenger door into my car. I watched from the store window as this happened. I asked whether I could have a copy of the tape under the freedom of information, as it was my car - even if they had to block out the face and reg of the vehicle. But no. And my insurers couldn't be bothered to go through the palaver of getting evidence or approaching the driver the reg that I had.


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

khewett said:


> Nick225TT said:
> 
> 
> > khewett said:
> ...


Yes the most annoying thing when sitting in a traffic jam is the odd person who gets fed up with waiting and uses the deserted bus lane instead.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Like people who drive down the hard shoulder in jams!


----------



## djguk47 (Nov 12, 2005)

Nick225TT said:


> khewett said:
> 
> 
> > Nick225TT said:
> ...


and if you are driving out of Reading today towards Cemetary Junction there is the little public service man in his blue and yellow van taking pictures for his scrap book of the cars using the bus lane... :wink:


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

John-H said:


> Like people who drive down the hard shoulder in jams!


Theres a word for them but thats a Flame room job, even seen drivers drive along the pavement (I mean along not just bump up it) to save about 2 minutes wait at a set of lights!


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

dommorton said:


> There are so many most are so far from the store they can be of no real benefit to people with genuine need surely?


Gawd, don't remind me. I once parked in a disabled car parking bay outside Sainsburys...it was about 2am in the morning and the car park was empty. But when I came back out to the car there was a disabled woman coming out of her car and getting in her wheelchair and she gave me the most evil stare I've ever recieved in my life - even though there were 10 other empty disabled spaces next to our cars. I felt so guilty I had to apologise to her and Ive never done it since. I didnt sleep for a week..


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Nick225TT said:


> There are now (2006) just under 3 million people claiming invalidity benefit, that works out as 1 in 7 of the adult working population, and costs a cool Â£12 billion a year. I think supermarkets need to build bigger car parks with wider spaces to fit every one in.
> 
> Its not distance to the front door that bothers me, I try to park in the disabled space furthest from the door (see I am considerate) its how narrow the normal spaces are and how badly some people park in them.


I think you mean incapacity benefit.

And eligibility for incapacity benefit is not the same as eligibility for a blue badge and disabled parking rights.


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

khewett said:


> ...and they make use of disabled bays and quite frankly putting them further away would make life especialy difficult and defeat the point of them, why not rent yourself a wheelchair and try it?


We had to as part of our architecture course. Each student had to spend a day in a wheelchair to learn to appreciate why regulations for disabled persons are being revised so regularly.
Trust me, many existing buildings are absolutely piss poor at accomodating wheelchair users and they have my upmost sympathy.
Building regs dictate that all disabled spaces should be as close to the entrance of a building as possible - hence the reason why supermarkets do this.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 1, 2005)

Spent a lot of time on Thursday night cleaning my TT in the icy darkness only for some idiot to scratch my front bumper on Friday since they obviously had no depth perception. No CCTV at work and there was no-one there when I parked or when I left. :x I always go to great pains to park with plenty of room to open my doors, usually parking at the end of a row, drivers side into a garden since I know I need the room. If I'm showing that sort of courtesy to these Renaults and Fiat cars why can't they show me some??????


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

paulb said:


> Nick225TT said:
> 
> 
> > I think you mean incapacity benefit.
> ...


Its difficult to keep up with what the government are calling all these benefits these days.

Incapacity, invalidity, disability, unemployment, jobseekers allowance.

From 1.6 million to just under 3 million in 8 years..... makes you think....


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Nick225TT said:


> khewett said:
> 
> 
> > Nick225TT said:
> ...


In London that's a Â£100 fine now, know a couple of people who have been caught on council CCTV for using a bus lane.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

Sephiroth said:


> If I'm showing that sort of courtesy to these Renaults and Fiat cars why can't they show me some??????


Err that would be why they are driving them... I think you'll find they consider cars to be just that, just a tool.. no pride in ownership, hence a few scratches on their shitemobile wont bother them, and putting a few on your's bothers them even less... :x

Best thing is to park in furthest possible corner, next to a wall or barrier, or better still if you must park at a supermarket or similiar get a shitemobile.. or use the internet !

Me.. at work I now have to park in the furthest part of the 'overflow' carpark, some 10 minutes walk from my office, because the free spaces 30 seconds from in front of my office just arent safe ! And even then I get nervous some busy days !

And I have a shitemobile for when I really cant avoid it..

Sad... but true :roll:


----------



## tim225tt (Sep 25, 2005)

mee too sgite mobile for work tt for weekends ...... just seems to be the weekends when i get the dents though


----------



## philg (Oct 12, 2004)

I use an old ford escort for the supermarket run i consider it the best Â£850 ive ever spent


----------



## tim225tt (Sep 25, 2005)

i cant quite believe this little post has generated 7 pages :? must be close to a record  (probably not)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think it's a case of heart felt feelings!


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

philg said:


> I use an old ford escort for the supermarket run i consider it the best Â£850 ive ever spent


That is no excuse for owning an escort.


----------



## Ria_saini (Jan 6, 2006)

you people are obsessed with your cars. i admit i have parked in a mother and child spot, and even a disabled, but not because im scared about my car, but just cos i am lazy sometimes. i know that is bad, but hey sometimes evryone has their off days.
if your that worried about your TT, WHICH TO BE HONEST IS NO BENTLY OR ROLLS,(still love my roadster though) PARK FURTHER AWAY, OR GO TO A 24HR SUPERMARKET LATE AT NIGHT!!! SIMPLE


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Ria_saini said:


> you people are obsessed with your cars....


I prefer 'enthusiastic'.
To be fair, surely you expect these types of responses seeing as this is a TT based forum.


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

I freely admit to being obsessed with my car 

Hate seeing wear and tear on my baby


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 1, 2005)

> Ria_saini wrote
> OR GO TO A 24HR SUPERMARKET LATE AT NIGHT!!! SIMPLE


Yes, I'll just set my alarm for 3 a.m. for my weekly shop!

I bet that's when VX220 drivers go so no-one sees them stood by their car trying to work out where to put their shopping! :wink: Perhaps in the fuel tank.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Ria_saini said:


> you people are obsessed with your cars. i admit i have parked in a mother and child spot, and even a disabled, but not because im scared about my car, but just cos i am lazy sometimes. i know that is bad, but hey sometimes evryone has their off days.
> if your that worried about your TT, WHICH TO BE HONEST IS NO BENTLY OR ROLLS,(still love my roadster though) PARK FURTHER AWAY, OR GO TO A 24HR SUPERMARKET LATE AT NIGHT!!! SIMPLE


A few of us are obsessed about the cars but it still makes sense to park away and walk that little further. It shouldn't really matter if it's a


> BENTLY OR ROLLS


 init init init? 

I think it is bad to park in a disabled spot just because of laziness. :?

Welcome to the forum by the way [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

Ria_saini said:


> you people are obsessed with your cars. i admit i have parked in a mother and child spot, and even a disabled, but not because im scared about my car, but just cos i am lazy sometimes. i know that is bad, but hey sometimes evryone has their off days.
> if your that worried about your TT, WHICH TO BE HONEST IS NO BENTLY OR ROLLS,(still love my roadster though) PARK FURTHER AWAY, OR GO TO A 24HR SUPERMARKET LATE AT NIGHT!!! SIMPLE


Unfortunately you are missing the point. Whether you own a Bentley/ Rolls/ Lada is immaterial, the cost of dent removal usually remains the same at approx Â£60 per dent. Thats the problem, especially when TT's attract more dents than the average car due to "careless" drivers "accidentally" catching your car with their door.

Also if you reread the previous posts youll see that shopping late at night does not guarantee it wont be flashmobbed by rustbuckets :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

hehe this is a good read!  Personally I think because of the increase of 4x4s on the road, all supermarkets should make the average car parking space bigger. Its silly with the size of average car doors and the tiny space you get..............

failing that: have an area for "special cars worth over Â£20k" with extra-wide spaces (and extra flood lights so people can admire  )

I took 2 spaces up in my local M&S on sunday (only had the TT 2 days) - got some evil looks, but I didnt care - only nipped in for a few mins....


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Ria_saini said:


> you people are obsessed with your cars. i admit i have parked in a mother and child spot, and even a disabled, but not because im scared about my car, but just cos i am lazy sometimes. i know that is bad, but hey sometimes evryone has their off days.
> if your that worried about your TT, WHICH TO BE HONEST IS NO BENTLY OR ROLLS,(still love my roadster though) PARK FURTHER AWAY, OR GO TO A 24HR SUPERMARKET LATE AT NIGHT!!! SIMPLE


I aint Bothered!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nic (Nov 8, 2005)

I live in Lancaster and we have a Park Safe carpark - brilliant concept. Park in a bay, stick your ticket in the arming machine - this turns on infra red sensors that cause an alarm to go off and inform security if the car is moved without the correct ticket.

It also turns on a camera which watches that bay while you are away, so if your car incurs any damage it is on tape - every bay has a camera.

The carpark is multistorey and heavily gated - big metal gates at the fron so you can't get in without a ticket.

The great thing is it is no more expensive than the other carparks in town - very strange - I would have paid a lot more for this service!

If in another carpark I park miles from a supermarket door and on an end - if it is too busy I refuse to park there.

If a carpark is not busy I will park across two spaces, as I am not depriving another driver of a space - taking 2 spaces in a busy carpark is likely to incur more dents!!

Never park is disabled or parent/child parking.

This is the worse thing about owning a nice car - bloody scrotes who have no respect for other people's property. I have had some shitemobiles but not once in the whole of my life have I let my car door touch another car - I have respect for other people and their property and find it hard to believe other people do not feel the same way.

Nic


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The park safe car parks sound like a good idear we could do with some of them here in the northeast :!:


----------



## tim225tt (Sep 25, 2005)

well yellow im from hartlepool and quite frankly im surprised your bleeding tt has any doors to get dents in  not to mension how you manage to keep your wheels you must either be living in a half decent area (somewhere near wardjackson park) or a big baldheaded nutcase 

i do miss the place though


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

tim225tt said:


> or a big baldheaded nutcase


You know me to well :lol:


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

tim225tt said:


> well yellow im from hartlepool and quite frankly im surprised your bleeding tt has any doors to get dents in  not to mension how you manage to keep your wheels you must either be living in a half decent area (somewhere near wardjackson park) or a big baldheaded nutcase
> 
> i do miss the place though


Nope I do believe he has a female ninjitsu expert who lives in his boot. She is only allowed out to perform guard duty when leaving his car in supermarket carparks (see Avatar)


----------



## tim225tt (Sep 25, 2005)

he he i dunno about ninjitsu mate but she can live in my boot :wink:



> big baldheaded nutcase


 just kidding mate i have nothing but respect for your avatar 

just out of interest what part of hpool do you live?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 1, 2005)

Believe or not there's a supermarket in the distance. Thought I'd try the tactic of hiding behind large vehicles. But next time those trolley bays look inviting. All they need is a garage door and I think they might do


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Sephiroth said:


> Believe or not there's a supermarket in the distance. Thought I'd try the tactic of hiding behind large vehicles. But next time those trolley bays look inviting. All they need is a garage door and I think they might do


Parking next to white van man is asking for trouble!

Just noticed the car opposite has what looks like the old AA badge on! Either that or it's one of those IAM jobbies.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Nic said:


> I live in Lancaster and we have a Park Safe carpark - brilliant concept. Park in a bay, stick your ticket in the arming machine - this turns on infra red sensors that cause an alarm to go off and inform security if the car is moved without the correct ticket.
> 
> It also turns on a camera which watches that bay while you are away, so if your car incurs any damage it is on tape - every bay has a camera.
> 
> ...


I hate multistoreys usually (because I always kerb my wheels in them) but that one sounds great!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 1, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> Just noticed the car opposite has what looks like the old AA badge on! Either that or it's one of those IAM jobbies.












As good as I could get it. "A-hunahuh. Have you guessed what it is yet?" in a Rolf Harris stylie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> Sephiroth said:
> 
> 
> > Believe or not there's a supermarket in the distance. Thought I'd try the tactic of hiding behind large vehicles. But next time those trolley bays look inviting. All they need is a garage door and I think they might do
> ...


Eagle eyed or what???


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

lol nipped out with my Dad this weekend (hes 60 and im 35) in his new MX5 for a spin. Fancied a coffee so we stopped at Sainsburys which was the only place around with a cafe.

Parked in a child and parent space. Some guy in ayellow jacket stopped us as we got out and said 'Thats for people with kids'. I just said 'yeah, hes my Dad' and we walked off.

Guy just stood there looking at us nowt else to say lol


----------

